# [Gentoo 2007- 2.6.21] Non va in sospensione e in ibernazione

## Borgata

Premetto che ho davvero poca dimestichezza nel gestire il sistema, e che sono stato aiutato da un amico per impostare tutto com'è ora, ma il mio amico non ha il tempo di farmi sempre da balia, per cui voglio provare a risolvere con il vostro aiuto. 

Ho già provato a dare un'occhiata a qualche topic e guida ma, sinceramente, non ci ho capito molto. 

Il Problema: non va in sospensione o in ibernazione (da ora userò solo il termine sospensione per indicare entrambi)

Come succede: se faccio "arresta sistema -> sospensione" la schermata diventa scura, e subito dopo mi appare la finestra di password utente (come di ritorno da un blocca computer). La cosa è quasi immedita, non inizia le procedure di sospensione. 

Come torno nel desktop, mi appare un avviso: "Problema nella pausa - Il computer ha fallito la sospensione - Controllare l'aiuto per i problemi comuni - [non mostrare più questo avviso] [Visitare il sito web quirk]". 

Se premo su questo secondo pulsante mi indirizza su http://people.freedesktp.org/~hughsient/quirk/

EDIT: dimenticavo... quando clicco sul pulsante di spegnimento, si apre il dialog con le opzioni, che dice "... Attualmente si è collegati come «Unknown» ..."

Hardware: Notebook Asus con dothan e radeon M11 (9700M)

Altro: ho avuto in passato problemi con la sospensione, prima di gentoo2007, poi risolti. Qualche mese fa il sistema si era non so come incasinato (problemi vari di un certo rilievo), il mio amico l'ha sistemato e poi mi sono accorto che non andava in sospensione. 

Se potesse servire, riporto anche la linea di avvio di grub: 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.21-suspend root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:1280x800-32@60,mtrr,ywrap i8042.nomux acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode pci=assign-busses apicmptimer reboot=cold splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1
```

Se mancano dei dati, fare sapere (magari dicendomi come reperirli, non si sa mai che la cosa vada al di la delle mie conoscenze). 

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

controlla il /var/log/hibernate.log se ci sono errori significativi e, nel caso, aumenta la verbosità nella configurazione di hibernate.

----------

## Borgata

Grazie!

Dunque... ho guardato il file e non ho notato nulla di particolare

Lo allego qui, per dargli un'occhiata. Dimmi eventualmente se è il caso di aumentare la verbosità (non sono però riuscito a trovare come!)

----------

## Onip

 *ultima riga del tuo log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Resumed at Thu Oct 18 17:45:02 CEST 2007
> 
> 

 

Potrei sbagliarmi, ma non mi sembra molto aggiornato quel log.

Controlla (ed eventualmente posta da qualche parte) l'ultima parte di quel file, cioè quella relativa all'ultimo tentativo di sospensione che hai provato e che è fallito.

Questa l'hai già letta?

----------

## Borgata

Ho semplicemente preso il file e l'ho linkato (per l'hotlink, basta inserire l'indirizzo nella barra degli indirizzi, purtroppo altervista ha la protezione). 

La guida avevo provato a guardarla prima di aprire il topic, ma sono affogato tra inglese, roba linux e lunghezza. 

Ora voglio fare una prova... nella guida ho visto un avviso che parlava di problemi di permessi, ora provo ad ibernare da root.

----------

## Borgata

No, non va neanche da root, parrebbe non sia un problema di permessi. 

Come faccio ad ottenere un log più pulito? Cancello il file di log attuale e gliene faccio creare un altro con l'ultimo tentativo?

----------

## Onip

prova così, ma è più semplice aprirlo con un editor di testo e copia\incollare l'ultima parte.

----------

## Borgata

Niente da fare... non viene scritto nulla nel file.

Non so quanto la cosa sia ovvia, ma per la sospensione sto usando suspend2-sources, mentre mi dicono che il nuovo kernel funzina diversamente. 

Mo provo ad aggiornare il kernel.. se non ci sentiamo più è andata male! :p

----------

## Borgata

Ho aggiornato il kernel al 2.6.24 con tuxonice, sospensione ancora non funzionante. 

La riga di avvio di grub è diventata 

```
   kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-tuxonice root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:1280x800-32@60,mtrr,ywrap i8042.nomux acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode pci=assign-busses apicmptimer reboot=cold splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 resume=swap:/dev/hda9 
```

(oltretutto ora non mi prende più lo splashscreen e la risoluzione impostata a 1280x800)

----------

## Onip

senza errori non posso certamente tirare ad indovinare. A tutti i modi metterei i tuxonice stabili. L'unica è che ti sforzi con l'inglese e segui per bene la guida che ti ho passato.

Ma hai provato da console a vedere se ti da errori di qualunque genere?

```

# hibernate

# hibernate-ram

```

----------

## Borgata

incredibile... usando hibernate da terminale ha funzionato correttamente!  :Shocked: 

al riavvio mi ha dato un WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

Il problema della guida è che, al di la dell'inglese, nella guida ci sono concetti che non ho le conoscenze per afferrare. 

Naturalmente prima o poi ci dovrò sbattere il muso, ma per ora è problematico. Anche perchè ho bisogno di usare linux per un progetto e la sospensine mi serviva per lavorare meglio, ma non posso perderci troppo tempo per sistemerla, o non farò in tempo con il progetto!

Più tardi provo a vedere se ora fa il log, magari con tuxonice le cose sono cambiate.

EDIT: ho provato a rifare il log. 

Eseguendo la sospensione da riga di comando, pare che il file venga scritto, mentre cercando di eseguirlo da "Arresta il computer" non da segni di vita. 

Ho provato un hibernate-ram, il computer è andato in sospensione, ma quando ha ripreso è rimasto lo schrmo nero (forse un problema con i drivers video). 

In ogni caso ha fatto il log, eccolo qui (ma non mi sembra di notare nulla di strano).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Intanto benvenuto!

Ti consiglio la lettura dell'ottima guida dedicata alla gestione dell'energia sotto Gentoo: 

Si chiama guida alla gestione energetica e la trovi qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml?desc=1

In particolare credo che il capitolo 7 possa essere per te illuminante.

In futuro quando aprirai post per i problemi che hai ti suggerisco di fornire l'output del comando emerge --sync (che non fa mai male) e la parte finale e/o rilevante del log di sistema (generalmente /var/log/messages , ma dipende da quale logger tu usi).

----------

## Borgata

Grazie a te  :Wink: 

Ho messo qui il log di emerge --sync e l'ultima parte di messages (non ho idea di cosa possa esser significativo... per cui ho messo le ultime 200 righe!), se potessero essere utili. 

La guida mi è parsa molto simile a quella che già avevo visto, ma per lo meno è in italiano, forse riesco a capirci qualcosa di più! 

Se intanto qualcuno avesse qualche idea...

----------

## Onip

deadhead si è sbagliato, l'output che serve, in genere, è quello di

```
# emerge --info
```

Ho provato a vedere il log, ma mi da errore 404... (EDIT, come non detto. mi ero perso un link)

Per la faccenda dello schermo nero è quasi sicuramente questione di drivers. Io ce l'avevo con i driver open per ati e l'ho risolta passando ai closed (sigh!).

Se l'hibernate funziona da console non c'è motivo per cui non funzioni da gui. Prova a vedere cosa ti da nel log ad eseguirlo dal tuo de, io ricordo (per la sospensione su disco) di aver dovuto impostare un parametro particolare nella configurazione.

Inoltre controlla di avere compilato il sistema con le USE opportune (adesso non ho il portatile sotto mano, mi pare dovrebbe essere acpi quella da attivare)

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Per la faccenda dello schermo nero è quasi sicuramente questione di drivers. Io ce l'avevo con i driver open per ati e l'ho risolta passando ai closed (sigh!).

 

Io fortunatamente ho risolto facendo il contrario   :Laughing: 

@borgata: per favore, invece di fare piu' post in successione se non ricevi risposta, basta un edit dell'ultimo messaggio inserito. Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Borgata

Ok, ho upgradato con emerge --info

Per la questione dello schermo nero, aspetto i prossimi driver open (magari risolvono), tanto lo standby lo uso poco, più importante l'ibernazione.

Il fatto che funzioni da terminale un po' mi spiazza, perchè non so dove andare a parare... 

Poi vedo quella cosa delle useflags (hai un link più preciso sulla cosa?), per certe cose mi serve un po' di tempo per acquisirle. Comunque credo che il sistema sia compilato correttamente, mi hanno dato una mano qui! :p

Non ho ben capito cosa dev fare con il log ("Prova a vedere cosa ti da nel log ad eseguirlo dal tuo de"). 

PS: beh, bisogno di uppare il topic non ce n'era, dato che è sempre stato tra le prime righe, più che altro è un modo per avvertire che c'è qualcosa di nuovo nel topic, quando è rilevante. In altri casi infatti ho aggiunto editando.  

Comunque se non va bene nessun problema, edito.   :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

Prova uno

da dentro kde gnome o quello che usi apri un terminale di root e dai

```
# hibernate
```

funziona?

Se sì passiamo avanti altrimenti posta il log relativo che vediamo cosa dice.

Prova due

usa i 'mezzi' del tuo de (Desktop Environment) bottoni etc etc. Funziona?

Per quanto riguarda un link sul funzionamento di portage... Link1 Link2

----------

## Borgata

Dunque... 

Avevo già provato a dare hibernate da terminale come mi avevi già suggerito sopra, e funziona correttamente. 

Il log è quello che già trovi nel link sopra (cioè questo). Se non è quello, allora significa che ho bisogno di qualche suggerimento a proposito!  :Mr. Green: 

Per le use flags credo di sapere in generale come si usano, ma non ho capito a quali ti riferisvi in questo specifico caso.

----------

## Onip

quando ti dicevo "da terminale" intendevo con X spento in una console (CTRL + ALT + F1 ad esempio).

Quindi funziona da linea di comando, bene.

Allora qual è il problema?

Non si sospende utilizzando la GUI? In questo caso dovresti innanzitutto dire cosa usi (gnome, kde non l'ho ancora capito) e vedere se utilizzando la gui che non funziona appaiono degli errori nel log di hibernate oppure in dmesg

Cioè digita 

```
# dmesg
```

in un terminale (grafico  :Very Happy:  ) dopo che la sospensione fallisce.

----------

## Borgata

Ehm si, in effetti ho dato per scontato che il terminale fosse un xterm   :Razz: 

Per quanto riguarda il log in /var/log/hibernate.log, quando fallisce non scrive proprio nulla, avevamo già sperimentato. 

Per sicurezza ho riprovato anche ora col nuovo kernel, ma il risultato è identico. 

Ora provo con dmesg. 

EDIT: fatto, puoi trovarlo al solito link. Paiono interessanti le righe 107 e 215, anche se a me non dicono molto! 

L'interfaccia grafica è Gnome (2.20.3).

----------

## Onip

purtroppo non so aiutarti, ci dev'essere qualche problema dovuto al fatto che hai il sistema completamente in ~ (sicuro che sia la scelta giusta?), io ho il sistema stabile e funziona tutto abbastanza bene. L'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di andare a cercare su bugzilla.

----------

## Borgata

Ti ringrazio comunque  :Wink: 

Per l'uso dei pacchetti instable, mi è stato consigliato, e non dovrebbe essere li il problema. 

I pacchetti dovrebbero essere comunque abbastanza stabili per un uso standard. 

Proverò su bugzilla, mettendo quell'errore del log!

A meno che qualcun altro non mi dia una mano, riprenderò il problema tra qualche tempo, quando potrò dedicarmici meglio.  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Borgata wrote:*   

> Per l'uso dei pacchetti instable, mi è stato consigliato, e non dovrebbe essere li il problema. 
> 
> I pacchetti dovrebbero essere comunque abbastanza stabili per un uso standard.

   :Shocked:  Usare dei pacchetti instabili è una cosa (utile soprattutto se si ha a che fare con gli ultimi ritrovati), avere l'intero sistema instabile un'altra.

Il discorso del tutto instabile vale sulle distribuzioni binarie non per quelle sorgenti come gentoo. Credo che neppure i devel abbiano l'intero sistema instabile sui loro computer.

----------

## Borgata

Io non posso che risponderti da profano... mi hanno detto che il sistema tutto stabile viene usato in casi in cui deve essere stabile al massimo, altrimenti di norma si usano anche i pacchetti masked (non gli hard masked naturalmente) che sono comunque abbastanza testati e più evoluti. 

Comunque avevo questo problema anche prima dell'aggiornamento, quindi penso che sia una questione di configurazione (un file di config con parametri sbagliati, un problema di permessi, boh...)

Visto che c'ero, volevo risolvere alcuni altri piccoli problemini (per esempio gkrell che mi avvia senza essere "sotto le altre finestre" nonostrante il settaggio corretto, e lo fa solo da user, non da root, il mancato caricamento dello splashscreen in avvio e chiusura, e magari qualche consiglio di configurazione di compiz), è megli aprire un altro topic (dove?) o usare questo?

----------

## djinnZ

Spiegazione molto semplice: a parte il come e quanto vengono verificati i pacchetti dalle varie distribuzioni prima di renderli stabili, mentre nelle distribuzioni binarie (debian, slackware, ubuntu etc.) c'è l'omino che ricompila tutto il sistema rispetto ad una determinata serie di versioni dei pacchetti e tu ti limiti a copiarli sul tuo disco quando aggiorni ad ogni update in gentoo (ed in bsd ed in tutte le distribuzioni from scratch o sorgenti, che dir si voglia) se tu a ricompilare il sistema e ridetermini le dipendenze binarie.

Questa differenza comporta che se in debian vuoi installare la versione instabile di un pacchetto le sue dipendenze sono state determinate nell'intero sistema instabile e quindi per evitare problemi di linking è meglio evitare di installare il singolo pacchetto sperimentale perchè è stato compilato e verificato verso delle determinate versioni delle librerie.

In gentoo il problema del linking non esiste perchè lo ridetermini ongi volta che compili e non mi pare che i devel stessi usino l'intero sistema ~arch (sarebbe buona cosa che i devel italiani che infestano questo forum volessero intervenire) e che ogni pacchetto possa avere una vita propria (quindi è possibile che un pacchetto sia instabile ma venga testato e verificato solo verso librerie "stabili").

Chi ti ha detto che è meglio tutto instabile è un ricer di bassa lega o qualcuno che non ha ancora capito che differenza passa tra una distribuzione e l'altra.

Per il resto la regola è rigida un problema un thread (o ti accodi ad uno esistente), altrimenti rischi di trovarti uno dei moderatori sotto casa armato di machete.

----------

## Borgata

Grazie per l'intervento  :Wink: 

Solo un'altra piccola domanda ot: la sezione in cui aprire le altre richieste è sempre questa?

----------

